# Wing Chun or Ving Tsun in San Antonio



## kukri2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there. I'm new here. 

Does anyone have recommendations for a wing chun school in San Antonio? 

If so, what are you reasons?

thanks

Aaron


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not from San Antonio, nor am I in WC or VT, so I can't give you any input there ... sorry ... but, hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 8, 2007)

I wish I could help you with that. Welcome to MT. Hopefully, you can get answers here.


----------



## kukri2 (Oct 8, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> I'm not from San Antonio, nor am I in WC or VT, so I can't give you any input there ... sorry ... but, hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


 
thank you. I did find a studio that teaches from the Leung Ting lineage. The sifu also has trained in silat with Herman Suwanda and Ajarn Chai -- good lineages all around.

thanks!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT...good luck finding a school


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Oct 22, 2007)

Try, 
Dragon Martial Arts Wing Chun Shaolin Kung Fu - www.dragonma.com
2323 Vance Jackson, San Antonio - (210) 658-7639

Dave


----------



## tntma12 (Nov 1, 2007)

hey there, welcome to MT


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MT.


----------



## Tallymex (Nov 3, 2007)

hey Kukri 2.  Are you taking WC classes at Dragon MA now? If so what is it like?  Thanks


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  You will find lots of smart people here to help you on your journey


----------



## seasoned (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------

